# Chromecast - turn your TV into a Smart TV



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi all,

Wondering if anyone in Spain has tried one of these ?
A work colleague( in UK ) got one - I am thinking of getting one for when I move over.
From what I understand it plugs into the HDMI on TV , can take power from a USB on the TV or has a mains adapter. It connects to a WiFi router and is controlled by a smart phone / tablet. So no need to connect laptop/PC with cables and no keyboards.
Then all I need is a VPN/UK ISP address from a free site ie freesafeip com to get BBC iplayer/ITV iplayer etc.
If the dongle cant fit due to space it has a short extension lead as well.
Android 2.3 and higher or iPhone/pad iOS 6.0 or higher.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

The major problem in southern Spain is the strength of your internet provision.People are experiencing varying degrees of buffering, there is very little fibre optic cable mostly copper.Depends where you're situated.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been reading up about this recently but am waiting to hear first-hand opinions. At the moment we have a cable between laptop and TV so this would be a great improvement. There are various apps and extensions available. Amazon are selling it here:

Google Chromecast - Reproductor multimedia HDMI: Amazon.es: Informática


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought one for about 45 euros and it's a load of tat.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

I bought one in England recently - cost £30. It "casts" (displays) what is on my PC / Android Tablet / Smartphone onto the TV without wires. 

Therefore if I am running Film-on on any of my devices it can be cast to the TV. The advantage is no wires, the disadvantage is that one has to have the PC / Tablet / Smartphone going also. 

I hasten to say that I have not had time to test all aspects but essentially that is what Chromecast does 

Davexf


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Madliz said:


> I've been reading up about this recently but am waiting to hear first-hand opinions. At the moment we have a cable between laptop and TV so this would be a great improvement. There are various apps and extensions available. Amazon are selling it here:
> 
> Google Chromecast - Reproductor multimedia HDMI: Amazon.es: Informática


I took advantage of my daughter's visit to get mine going 

I find it great - anything I can watch on the laptop I can now watch on the big screen.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

The other advantage is that once going, you don´t need the laptop/tablet/smartphone as Chromecast keeps going direct from the router. You only need them on if you wish to change channels. 

Davexf


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I love mine. I use it with my android tablet and can watch all kinds of videos on the TV with great resolution and cable free.  Plus I can cast my photos to the tv with no hassle at all.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> The other advantage is that once going, you don´t need the laptop/tablet/smartphone as Chromecast keeps going direct from the router. You only need them on if you wish to change channels.
> 
> Davexf


Great tip, I didn't realise, thanks!


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

It may be easier to buy an android box although dearer they do the same and more and come with remote controls etc. making it easier to change channels. I paid £100 in the UK for mine but it comes with email support helpline etc. regardless of where you live and can get all the British TV, plus lots of film and sports channels, you can also surf the net if needed

Slatts


----------

